# Visconti pen



## knifecut (Apr 7, 2010)

Interesting “Hook Safe Lock” means for keeping the cap on instead of threads. $42K

http://www.powerfulpens.com/visconti-hrh-divine-proportion.html


----------



## mrcook4570 (Apr 7, 2010)

If I had an extra $42k, I would own one of those.


----------



## Jgrden (Apr 7, 2010)

I'll need to trade in my yaught.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Apr 7, 2010)

mrcook4570 said:


> If I had an extra $42k, I would own one of those.



I wouldn't


----------



## RAdams (Apr 8, 2010)

42K... as in fourty two thousand dollars. No wait, FOURTY TWO THOUSAND DOLLARS??? 

And i thought the $10K pen was insane. If i paid that much for a pen, It better write by itself.


----------



## el_d (Apr 8, 2010)

RAdams said:


> 42K... as in fourty two thousand dollars. No wait, FOURTY TWO THOUSAND DOLLARS???
> 
> And i thought the $10K pen was insane. If i paid that much for a pen, It better write by itself.



With a happy ending!!!!

Thats just Crazy!   42K!  Looks like spalted maple anyway.....


----------



## ldb2000 (Apr 8, 2010)

I'll bet they have that design patented !

480 diamonds don't come cheap !!!


----------



## witz1976 (Apr 8, 2010)

They have a 60K pen there too without diamonds...just platinum instead.  Sheesh...perfect for the person who has waaaay to much $$


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 8, 2010)

they use that "threading" on all their capped  pens. I noticed it in the one of the magazines a few months back and thought it was interesting, but impractical without cnc machinery.

As to the cost of that particular pen, not even half the cost of the most expensive one I saw in that same magazine.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Apr 8, 2010)

I'll take "Things to buy when you have more Dollars then Sense" for $500 Alex


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Apr 8, 2010)

that could feed a lot of hungry people.


----------



## danroggensee (Apr 8, 2010)

I have 2 of them one in my tool box and one in my tackle box wait I have another one in the work shop right by my lathe to .


----------



## dow (Apr 8, 2010)

I had one of those pens, but got rid of it.  Do you have any idea how hard it is to get the ink out from around the diamonds on the nib?  Oh yeah, and the glare while you're trying to write is VERY distracting.


----------



## mountain_guy (Apr 8, 2010)

I just tried to buy one but my credit card was declined.


----------



## lazyguy (Apr 8, 2010)

RAdams said:


> 42K... as in fourty two thousand dollars. No wait, FOURTY TWO THOUSAND DOLLARS???
> 
> And i thought the $10K pen was insane. If i paid that much for a pen, It better write by itself.


It will not write for you but if you can afford that you can have somone else do your writing for you. Maybe even clean your window too.


----------



## turbowagon (Apr 8, 2010)

> The Divina Proporzione is a handmade designer pen with an exquisite celluloid body *which looks just like walnut wood*.



pffftttt....  cheap knockoff.


----------



## RAdams (Apr 8, 2010)

turbowagon said:


> pffftttt.... cheap knockoff.


 


roflmao! 

Looks like walnut. how funny! I have some material that looks just like walnut too!!!


It's called WALNUT.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 8, 2010)

RAdams said:


> If i paid that much for a pen, It better write by itself.


 
For that much money it would have to do "other things" besides just write! :biggrin:


----------



## ldb2000 (Apr 8, 2010)

witz1976 said:


> They have a 60K pen there too without diamonds...just platinum instead. Sheesh...perfect for the person who has *waaaay to much $$*


 
Is there such a thing ??????


----------



## Kaspar (Apr 8, 2010)

RAdams said:


> roflmao!
> 
> Looks like walnut. how funny! I have some material that looks just like walnut too!!!
> 
> ...




You're halfway to making that pen.


----------



## Chuck Key (Apr 8, 2010)

Kaspar said:


> You're halfway to making that pen.


 

60k? Wow, maybe it is time to revisit one of my Walnut rejects.

Chuckie


----------



## Kaspar (Apr 8, 2010)

I may have meant that ironically.  :biggrin:


----------



## JohnU (Apr 9, 2010)

It would be a nice pen if it didnt have all that sparkle & bling!


----------



## Penl8the (Apr 9, 2010)

That's not expensive compared to this one (http://www.powerfulpens.com/rollerball-pen-bugatti-a.html) on the same site.

A billion dollars (that's a U.S. billion, not a British billion).


----------



## ldb2000 (Apr 9, 2010)

Penl8the said:


> That's not expensive compared to this one (http://www.powerfulpens.com/rollerball-pen-bugatti-a.html) on the same site.
> 
> A billion dollars (that's a U.S. billion, not a British billion).


 

Do they accept Paypal ?


----------



## RAdams (Apr 9, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> Do they accept Paypal ?


 

You mean would they accept the Company Paypal in trade for the pen?


----------



## knifecut (Apr 9, 2010)

Penl8the said:


> That's not expensive compared to this one (http://www.powerfulpens.com/rollerball-pen-bugatti-a.html) on the same site.
> 
> A billion dollars (that's a U.S. billion, not a British billion).



Clicked the add to the shopping cart icon and got "You have exceeded the maximum order value."


----------



## lazyguy (Apr 9, 2010)

knifecut said:


> Clicked the add to the shopping cart icon and got "You have exceeded the maximum order value."


 I guess that means even the web site server thinks it is over priced.


----------



## fernhills (Apr 9, 2010)

Nahhh, its under a billion.  Carl


----------



## Parson (Apr 9, 2010)

A billion dollars. You could buy 100 Bugatti Veyrons with that kind of money and a big garage to put them in... and Bugatti would gladly give you the pen as a gift for your purchase.


----------



## stolicky (Apr 9, 2010)

I just saw the Bugatti pen and came back to this thread to post it.  I guess it was already discovered.

As much as I like pens, I'd rather have the car.


----------



## DurocShark (Apr 12, 2010)

Penl8the said:


> That's not expensive compared to this one (http://www.powerfulpens.com/rollerball-pen-bugatti-a.html) on the same site.
> 
> A billion dollars (that's a U.S. billion, not a British billion).



For a billion the least they could do is post pics without all the crappy jpeg compression artifacts.


----------



## witz1976 (Apr 12, 2010)

Penl8the said:


> That's not expensive compared to this one (http://www.powerfulpens.com/rollerball-pen-bugatti-a.html) on the same site.
> 
> A billion dollars (that's a U.S. billion, not a British billion).



The amusing thing is below this it states that "*  LOWEST  PRICE in the World - Guaranteed*:  We will match the price of an authorized dealer for items verified as  new and not a reproduction, plus give you a *FREE Pen Collector Box*."  

So this means there may be more out there, but they cost MORE!


----------



## mredburn (Apr 12, 2010)

I wouldnt mind making the commison on that sale.


----------



## Rfturner (Apr 14, 2010)

I know one person that had a Visconti Fountian, I am sorry but I would much rather take the money and put a down payment on a house. with 40-60 Thousand you can put a nice down payment, or pay for clean drinking water for hundreds of villages. 

one Billion For a Pen, Do they take Monopoly money?, or maybe that is the price of the US Dollar in a few years with inflation.


----------



## jimbob91577 (Apr 14, 2010)

And it better have spell check too...


----------



## Parson (Apr 15, 2010)

Ryan, Visconti, like MontBlanc and many other pen makers, do sell "budget priced" pens, which is where they make a bulk of their profit:

http://www.amazon.com/Visconti-Van-Gogh-Rollerball-Tortoise/dp/B001T3M37U

BTW, most every day I see "3:16" on digital clocks, microwave ovens (time left) and so forth. It's God's way of reminding me what he did for me


----------



## Rfturner (Apr 16, 2010)

Parson said:


> Ryan, Visconti, like MontBlanc and many other pen makers, do sell "budget priced" pens, which is where they make a bulk of their profit:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Visconti-Van-Gogh-Rollerball-Tortoise/dp/B001T3M37U
> 
> BTW, most every day I see "3:16" on digital clocks, microwave ovens (time left) and so forth. It's God's way of reminding me what he did for me


 
I know that they do sell the majority of pens are in the more affordable range but I can’t justify purchasing a pen in those price ranges.
 
I love way that God uses me on a daily basis and I know that I could never do enough to reach even on my own, by grace alone and God's Mercy


----------



## Fred (Apr 16, 2010)

knifecut said:


> Clicked the add to the shopping cart icon and got "You have exceeded the maximum order value."


 
The site accepted my Diners Club card, but now I will not be eating out anytime soon.

BTW, I ordered two of them ...

YEA, RIGHT! :rotfl:


----------



## Oldwagon (Apr 20, 2010)

I would like to see the pen box it comes in.Maybe it is made out of some of Rons Walnut.


----------



## watchman7 (Apr 28, 2010)

A couple of week ends ago I was at the Atlanta Pen Show and the Visconti Company Rep was there with a less expensive version of that pen. It had Swarovski crystals instead of the diamonds. I think that version is still around $1000.00. The most interesting thing about the pen to me was the cap locking mechanism. No threads, you push the cap and the body together against some kind of spring tension and witha twist it locks into place. It has a really nice feel to it when you open and close it. Most likely takes some CNC equipment to make it that way.


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 28, 2010)

http://www.coloradopen.com/category/Visconti-Homo-Sapiens

Much more affordable if you want to examine them closer. All Viscontis with the exception of the snap cap Rembrandt come with this design I believe.

As to the Bugatti Pen? 

http://www.pianki.com/Bugatti-Type-A-Limited-Edition-Pens-by-Ferrari-da-Varese_p_900.html

Wish they had the offer of price match plus 10% of the difference.


----------

